# Last Post



## Threefingers2

I just signed up so i could find a bow fishing talk forum that was in our state but i didn't notice when the last post was on here wow 2012 really ? Now i know there are more bow fishermen and women out there. Well anyway i guess i will be the first in quite a while. Do we or i should say does North Dakota have a bow fishing club ? If not we need to get that started up I hope that someone will see this while it's 2013 yet. I hope we can i think there would be a good membership. oke:


----------



## Hilzy8

ya i keep looking for a good bowfishing forums because I noticed this one was extremely inactive.


----------



## Plainsman

It's especially inactive when you can't shoot an arrow through three feet of ice. For me it's one more month. I can tell when it will get hot because the Koi in my pond start spawning.


----------



## Threefingers2

Hey there is life after all.. :beer: good to hear from ya. I am also on bowfishingcountry.com that a good place to go. I wanted there to be a local or state bow fishing forum . I think if people would know more about this site there would be more participation and even when we have ice theres stuff to talk about like pictures,bow's, gear, ect. It would be cool to have a bow fishing club for North Dakota. :rock: anyway i hope your getting your gear ready to go shouldn't be to long.


----------



## Plainsman

Pics like this?
I need to upgrade my reel, but I still like this old bow for bow fishing.


----------



## Threefingers2

Ya like that good shooting. I bought a Oneida Screaming Eagle i setting up for bow fishing i have heard great things about them. I also bought my son one to a left handed Oneida Strike Eagle but it's to big for him so i'm selling it for 150.00 obo if you know any one. Thanks for the pic. :thumb:


----------



## Janfgice

I think if people would know more about this site there would be


----------



## Plainsman

We had a big die off of carp on the Jamestown reservoir. You see one or two turkey vultures around here every spring. A couple of days ago I counted eleven in one bunch. The carp got some type of disease. It kills carp and Koi so I am watching my pond very close. I have some Koi twelve years old and about ten or twelve pounds. I hatched out about 8000 a week ago. I thought I may have 1000 eggs, but those things are small and my 75 gallon aquarium is a cloud of fish right now.

The carp on Pipestem are up in the shallows after the last couple of rains. The spawn may be over, but ten miles west of town I would have had a hard time getting an arrow between carp in one small spot. I don't know what they are after, but they are up into shallow water in a pasture.


----------



## Threefingers2

I use to live in Jamestown but have now lived in mandan since 2000. the Jamestown resivore use to have Pro fisherman come in every year and net out as much carp as they could. They would separate the buffalo and the common carp out and haul the unwanted carp out in a truck to a hole in some farmers field and the carp they wanted went into a semi with big tanks supplied oxygen to them and hauled them to New York were there were chinese restaurant brokers waiting to separate them into sizing tanks were the restaurant owners could come and buy them, i hear there a delicacy in asian restaurants. Have they been still coming to do that ? If so that might put a damper on there business.


----------



## FloraBamas*HotMess

I sure thought this topic was dead too. I really want to try bowfishing, not in ND now though.


----------



## Plainsman

There has been no commercial fishing of carp for a number of years on the Jamestown reservoir.


----------

